# Micrometer and Caliper accuracy.



## Skarven (Sep 2, 2014)

I did a 'reality check of my miclometers and calipers today.  Having a 1" standard from a set of 6 chineese micrometers, I used this to compare the measurements.

After thorogh cleaning, these are the results:

Micrometers
1:   A German 0-25mm Micrometer with a swastika and eagle wings read 25.40mm, Right on!
2:   An old Starrett No. 436M 25-50mm Micrometer reads 25.41.  This Micrometer is probably as good as the German one, but I will have to make a wrench to ajust it.

Calipers
1:   'Stainless Hardened' measures 25.36mm. This is the one I have been using the most because it never looses its zero and has the thumbwheel.
2:   'Machine-DRO' 6". measures 25.38mm.  This is a lefthanded one for use in the lathe mostly.
3:   'Powerfix' 6" measures 25.40mm.  This one feels very good and has a thumbwheel. It switches off in a very short time though.
4:   ''Machine-DRO' 4". measures 25.41mm.  It is only used sometimes in the mill for lack of room.  4" Calipers are very awkward to hold in my opinion.

The result of all this is that I am going to get a couple of iGaging ABSOLUTE ORIGIN 0-6" Calipers Link: http://www.amazon.com/iGaging-ABSOLUTE-Electronic-Fraction-Protection/dp/B00KDUD67G
The problem is I have to go to The United States to get them.
Well, it is my favorite country for vacations anyway, but it will have to be next year!

Kai

Some Pictures:


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I have a set of Powerfix 6in from ages ago and I stopped using them a while back as I got another pair and realised that the Powerfix calipers read under by quite a bit. If you need a post forwarder for the Igaging calipers, let me know. Not sure what the postage to Europe would be (USPS has gotten pretty expensive) but I'd guess $20 or less. I'm guessing you can't buy these in Europe?


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 4, 2014)

I have used a member on here in the past to purchase stuff in the US and ship to me in Australia.
It was hassle free and not to $pendy. I just posted up the question and got a couple of replies very quickly. I paid it all upfront by paypal and placed my faith in good human nature and it all turned out good. Would not hesitate to do it again

Cheers Phil


----------



## Skarven (Sep 5, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> If you need a post forwarder for the Igaging calipers, let me know. Not sure what the postage to Europe would be (USPS has gotten pretty expensive) but I'd guess $20 or less. I'm guessing you can't buy these in Europe?



mattthemuppet - I thank you for the offer, and I might accept it.  The problem is the Norwegian customs rules. If the value including freight is more than $32, they will add about $43 for the handling, and then add a 25% sales tax to the total!

You ar right, they seems to be unavailable in Europe, although iGaging list a couple of dealers in Europe.

I'm planning a trip to the United States next year, going from Seattle down the west coast to Northern California and then through Nevada, (Maybe Utah), Arizona, New Mexico and Texas.
It would be nice to do some 'male shopping' then.

Kai


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 5, 2014)

damn, that's tough! One could always undervalue the package (to $31.99 I guess?), but then you can only claim for that if it goes missing in transit. That'd be your call tbh.

There are a bunch of members on here on the West coast (Jim Dawson springs to mind, outside Portland) and I'm about 4h drive inland, so you could always get it sent to one of them and swing by on your way through


----------



## Skarven (Sep 5, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> There are a bunch of members on here on the West coast (Jim Dawson springs to mind, outside Portland) and I'm about 4h drive inland, so you could always get it sent to one of them and swing by on your way through



I'll keep that in mind!

Kai


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 5, 2014)

Skarven said:


> The problem is the Norwegian customs rules. If the value including freight is more than $32, they will add about $43 for the handling, and then add a 25% sales tax to the total



Kai is that just for regular items like consumer goods? What if someone wants to send you a gift from OS, do they need to make sure its just a lousy cheap trinket for your "insert special occasion here"
What happens if someone sends you a $1000 watch for your birthday? Does it cost you $260.75 just because because?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Skarven (Sep 6, 2014)

12bolts said:


> What happens if someone sends you a $1000 watch for your birthday? Does it cost you $260.75 just because because?
> 
> Cheers Phil



The limit for a gift is about $160, so a $1000 watch would cost $43 + ($1000 + freight + $43) * 0.25. Freight $30 would cost you $311 just because because....
That would be about a third of the plane ticket to go there and pick it up!


----------

